# Warhammer Heroes: Sigvald



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for the upcoming Warhammer Heroes novel Sigvald has just been released. Behold the Scion of Slaanesh and the Lord of the Decadent Host!




















I'd follow the Geld-Prince to the end.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I think i'm in love


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Gets across the handsome arrogance...rather well.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Being truly blessed by Slaanesh I bet that loin cloth has to be that long just for the art to be PG :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Being truly blessed by Slaanesh I bet that loin cloth has to be that long just for the art to be PG :grin:


Hmm I see... I had not noticed that. Too busy looking at his face.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hmm I see... I had not noticed that. Too busy looking at his face.


Touche :read:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Be interesting to see/read that book. Need more books on chaos heros i reckon.


----------



## arachula (Aug 28, 2009)

This book is amazing. Its just depressing that i couldnt put it down. Now i have nothing to read.


----------

